# Kirklinton Hall - May 2010



## JEP27 (May 31, 2010)

History (Courtesy of the Whitehaven News)-The Grade II-listed Kirklinton Hall, originally built in 1660 and further extended in 1875, was once an impressive country house, then a hotel, nightclub and casino.

The house was used by the RAF during the Second World War before retired farmers Doris and Willie Hay bought it in 1948 and transformed it into a nightclub and hotel in the sixties.

The hall fell victim to a fire, leaving its interior badly scarred. The roof was also taken off and the inside walls demolished.

It was put up for sale in 2002 for £350k http://property.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/property/article1181043.ece

On with the photos:










































Thanks for looking.


----------



## smileysal (May 31, 2010)

I love seeing old stately homes on here, even though it's in a perilous and derelict state, you can see the craftmanship of the building. Some beautiful stone work there. Another place I like. 

Excellent pics mate, I like this. 

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree with Sal...it's a lovely old building. Stunning last pic.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a crying shame to see such a wonderfully expansive manor like this in such condition.


----------

